# Biggest cockatiel argument EVER!



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't mess with Beaker's cabinet!!! Why can't Jaiden learn?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So who was at fault here?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

o-o More like biggest cockatiel gobs ever!! xD


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid is at fault. Beaker made it more than obvious he cannot go near his cabinet. Ties in with this thread here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=101177


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, perfectly timed photo! What cranky faces!!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh wow, that looks like two very angry birds. You can edit that to make a movie poster: Anger Management - the Birdquel.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha that's hilarious!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Proof of who is boss in your house!  Too cute!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Great picture!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahaha love the pic, cockatiels are such expressive birdies! No doubt what those faces mean aha.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully the lesson was learned!??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No :lol:

Jaid never learns


----------



## AstroNAbbey (Aug 9, 2014)

Hahahaha Lovely Photo!!! ...Beaker looks like a Warrior Bird XD


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Scary! Haha


----------

